# Leaves and some snow and stuff.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin photo. I like the title, very descriptive! 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brrr...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Love the fall and winter....


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

screw the pic...love the title! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> screw the pic...love the title! :wink:


Yes, the true art is in the title. Thanks for noticing Zim.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I see the leaves. I see the snow. I can't see the stuff. Someone help me out?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The stuff is in the background and also refers to what one might see if they looked at it with their eyes squinted.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Squinty eyes! I see it now. Thanks Tree.


----------

